# Graphics Contest #9 - Starring: MELLA



## clarissa

EDIT - contest is running until 11pm EST on Saturday*28 May*

There are just a few rules with this picture.

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Mella must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 600x450 in pixel size.

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.


When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until 11pm EST on Thursday 28 May.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

And all the other rules we have!


----------



## 4cats&counting

Ok heres my entry...It is in my photo gallery...here is the link..Hope I did this right?

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=10073&password=0&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Here is the image from photobucket...


----------



## Megan1216

Good job 4cats&counting. Here is my entry:









I call it blue framed Mella.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I REALLY need to learn how to use my photo edit software  

The first entry is beautiful!


----------



## DesnBaby

Here's mine  :


----------



## Hippyhart

Oh wow, who's kitty is this? She's beautiful!


----------



## clarissa

Hippyhart said:


> Oh wow, who's kitty is this? She's beautiful!


Thanks Hippyhart, she's blushin' already :lol:  


oh not many entries this time around...


----------



## emrldsky

I have an idea as to what I want to do....I just gotta find the time to do it. =o)


----------



## Hippyhart

I started working on mine late last night and will get it in before the deadline!


----------



## icklemiss21

Here is mine... this one was harder than it looked! I'm still not happy with it, shes just too cute, nothing does her justice... but this morning is all the time I have.

Back to work!


----------



## icklemiss21

clarissa said:


> oh not many entries this time around...


Wait until 20 mins before the deadline when there are loads!


----------



## Zalensia

Heres my go-


----------



## emrldsky

Man, I had to follow a tutorial to get this....


----------



## morea

Mella as a Wood Sprite!


----------



## icklemiss21

Clarissa, quick question... when do submissions end?

Thursday is 26th, we usually run them for 7 days which would be 28th?


----------



## Paw Prints

oooo icklemiss i love yours!


----------



## icklemiss21

Thanks!


----------



## clarissa

icklemiss21 said:


> Clarissa, quick question... when do submissions end?
> 
> Thursday is 26th, we usually run them for 7 days which would be 28th?


oh apologies, i thought it was 6 days, silly me...i'll change it



btw......LOVE all the entries!!!  It's totally cool to see what people can do with my kitty :lol: .


----------



## Shivvy

here is my entry. I really found this one hard to work with. As Mella is beautiful without doing anything to her.


----------



## LLamia

She's such a beautiful cat!


I couldn't resist.....


----------



## icklemiss21

LLamia said:


> She's such a beautiful cat!
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist.....


Thats so cute & welcome to the forum!


----------



## cagnes

Mella is gorgeous! Here's my try...


----------



## Heather102180

My entry...


----------



## Megan1216

All of you did a nice job! Good Job Everyone!


----------



## icklemiss21

Heather - that is great!

I didn't notice the changes at first and sat there wondering :lol: then I noticed


----------



## 4cats&counting

Heather I ABSOLUTLY LOVE your entry :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zalensia

Would I be right in thinking entries have no reached the deadline?
Would you like the thread closed?


----------



## BoscosMum

Heather....................

THAT ROCKS! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heather102180

Haha. THanks guys! I am not talented enough yet to do all the pretty effects so I just went with "liquify". I wish my cat had as big as feet as Mella.


----------

